# Forum maintenance tonight



## TUGBrian (Sep 13, 2018)

We are upgrading one of the underlying programs that the forums uses to run, and during the upgrade the forums will be completely offline.

While this should not take more than 30 min to an hour, you never know with items like this!

This should only impact the site between 3am and 5am eastern time, so just a heads up if you are unable to access the forums during that time!

no other TUG pages or features will be impacted, just the forums.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2018)

bump this might happen at 2am if we can get started a bit early.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2018)

annnnd completed!

sorry for the inconvenience!  please post here or email me directly if you run into any odd errors or are unable to do anything you can usually do on the forums!

Thanks!


----------

